# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  صرخت

## أم بثينة الجزائرية

*صرخــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــت*
*صرخت تنادينا و لكنا نيام ****صرخت تنادينا و يصفعها اللئام*
*صرخت تنادينا و لكنا نيام ****صرخت تنادينا و يصفعها اللئام* 
*هتكوا كرامتها و غالوا عرضها*** فمضت تصيح أما بكم بعض الكرام* 
*هتكوا كرامتها و غالوا عرضها**** فمضت تصيح أما بكم بعض الكرام*  
*أوليس تجمعنا شريعة أحمد ****أوليس فيكم من يعيد لنا احترام*
*أوليس تجمعنا شريعة أحمد**** أوليس فيكم من يعيد لنا احترام* 
*أوااااه كم ذقت الأسى يا إخوتى**** و لكم سقيت من المهانة و السقام*
*أوااااه كم ذقت الأسى يا إخوتى**** و لكم سقيت من المهانة و السقام* 
*لو كنتم فى قريتى لرأيتـــــم**** أمرا غريبا ليس يوفيه الكلام*
*لو كنتم فى قريتى لرأيتـــــــم**** كيف الجسوم يبيدها نصل السهام*



*و لسالت العبرات منكم عندمــــا**** تجدون طفلا مثخنا بين الحطام*
*و لطارت الأفهام منكم عندمـــــا**** تجدون عذرا تشتكى شرفى يضام* 

*أنا يا أحبة صغت أسوء قصة**** فيها العدو أزال عرضى بالحرام*
*لكنا فى قلبى سؤال محرق**** هل تاه أحفاد المثنى فى الظلام* 
*هل مات من يحمى حمى إسلامنا**** هل ضاع أبناء العقيدة و الحمى*
*هيا أجيبوا و انطقوا يا إخوتى **** *إنى أريد رجالنا سنن الحسام* 
*هل مات من يحمى حمى إسلامنا***** هل ضاع أبناء العقيدة و الحمى*
*هيا أجيبوا و انطقوا يا إخوتى***** إنى أريد رجالنا سنن الحسام* 
*صرخــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــت*
أتمنى أن لا تنسى أخواتي الفاضلات أخواتهن المسلمات المضطهدات في معتقلات الإحتلال, أوسجون الطواغيت, أوأديرة النصارى الحاقدين .
عسى أن تكون بيننا مستجابة الدعاء, فيفرج كربهن ويفك أسرهن .
إن لم نستطع فك أسرهن فلا أقل من الدعاء والبكاء لأجلهن .

----------


## القارة فى بيتها

بارك الله فيكى اختى وسلمت يداك
فعلا من لاخواتنا الاسيرات فى كل مكان 
لهم الله وكفى بالله
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## تسنيم أم يوسف

ألا إن نصر الله قريب

----------

